# NAR-4 Chest Pouch



## Drew (Sep 22, 2012)

Considering picking one of these up as partof my foot patrol pack of choice along with making my Ifak the way I like it. Has anyone had experiance with the chest pouch? Pros? Cons? Alternatives? For my truck bag I have my Stomp 2 that I also drag along on bigger operations. I previously used the NAR fanny pack I think it was called recon mountainaire bag. I no longer like the fanny.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 23, 2012)

First I have heard of it, but seems a bit high on the price end...You might talk to some of the members on here that make gear and get something built to your spec vs spending that kind of coin on something you have never used. just my $0.02


----------



## Drew (Sep 23, 2012)

If I did buy it, it would be the bag only option. I can stock it myself, but I would not buy it without some input on it from others. Thanks and I will look into finding someone to make it.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought just the pouch on clearance a month back. It just didn't sit right on my kit. Sat right on top of my magazines in my front triple shingle, so I had to move the pouch to get to my magazines. I ended up taking it off, keeping those MOLLE loops slick, and putting a couple sharpies, extra gloves, and another TQ there. I toyed around with the idea of putting it on the back of a commando, but I figured Murphy would hit on that and said commando would be busy elsewhere when I need the pouch. I chose to adopt the fanny pack on my person and an "evac" bag in my ruck, and that system has worked well so far. 

However, the pouch may work for you. I know another medic that put one on the outside of his M-9 bag. If you can't get your hands on one before you buy it, get the dimensions and make an educated guess.

Hope this helps.


----------

